# Auger size?



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I've been using a 7" Mora auger for quite a few years. I've had enough workouts from it, plan to switch to a Nils Master. Will a 6" be sufficient for walleye/crappie on Mosquito? Will I still be able to bring up the cats that hit incidentally? What's the largest fish you've pulled through a six inch hole?


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I've always used a 6" mora and I have caught a carp that was probably about 10# and a 26" walleye full of eggs. So far it has never been too small for me. It is so much easier to drill holes and the blades are a few bucks cheaper, so I change them more frequently. It is still a workout, just a little less of one.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey Tom Can't see why not ? A 6" would do for most places ! I'm just too old to drill by hand so the power is my choice !! But A young guy like you could drill a bunch of holes ! Soon Skeeter ??


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

6 will be fine unless the ice is super thick, it can be tough to get them started up. If the ice is that rhich use your spud and taper the bottom out. Or drill 2 overlapping but within the Max size by law


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

After drilling 16 inches on Alum....I swore Iwould never do it again!!! I thought I was going to have a heart attack....so I went and bought a gas one with 8in auger...never been happier.
.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I use a 4"for gills or a 6" 4"has worked just fine for years,,,I have a 10 in gas auger I use for lake Erie, but many times I use my 6 " hand,if I don't use my snowmobile or 4 wheeler


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

A 6" nills should melt through the ice.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Tom,

I have an 8" Lazer. Its been a great unit. I have a spare set of blades ($30) and I am still on the originals. The nils is sweet and cuts awesome, but the blades are a little pricey. I bought the Lazer at the end of the season on clearance @ Gander for $35. A six inch hole is good for panfish, but remember that the transducer on the flasher has to come out to make extra room. If you're worried for bigger fish, drill two next to each other and spud out the middle. Hope to see you out on Erie again. 

Jarrod


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I also went from an 8" Lazer to a 6" Mora last year, what a world of difference.We pulled cats up to 8lbs and walleye as big as 6lbs and had no problem.The one thing I always do is drill a seperate hole just for the transducer on the Vex.This eliminates any tangles with the line and the trouble of pulling the transducer out every time a fish is caught......Mark


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Mrphish42 & I used a 4" Mora at Palm Rd on Monday. Loved the lil guy and cerainly easier to drill alot of holes with it verses 6"and 8" hand augers.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks for all the responses guys. 

Yes Skeeter soon. Maybe This weekend. That little bit of rain should only make the ice thicker if it doesn't punch through anywhere.

My brother already owns a gas auger, sometimes w/ deep snow it's just not worth it to drag the extra weight on inland lakes. It always gets used on Erie.

Good idea to taper the bottom of the hole w/ thick ice.

I'm shocked that the six in Mora is easier than the eight inch Lazer. I thought the Lazers design would have at least made the eight the same if not easier.

Looks like I'll be sporting a six inch Nils soon. Do you carry them Mark?


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

So what are we sayin' Peple? The 14.25" crappie, 29" carp, and 32" channel cat will all fit. But my brother better hurry up and spud out the hole faster as I swear at him while trying not to lose the 47lb flathead?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

tomb 
Those fish are part of my signature, Those are my fish ohios of the year.

The craappie might fit, but I'm not sure about all the others.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

> Those fish are part of my signature, Those are my fish ohios of the year.


Was aware, just felt like joking around a little.


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

hey Tomb when i first started ice fishing i was using a 8" auger then i switched to a 6" auger ,man what a difference in drilling. i fish reservoirs and lake Erie with a 6" auger have never lost a fish due to to small of a hole but the biggest fish i caught through the ice has been a 6 lb walleye. hope this helps.


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

Gills perch crappie walleye (inland lake) 6"

Walleye (erie), cats 8"

i bought an 8" and that was a mistake, wish i had a 6 (size does matter)


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Tomb, I carry Lazer, Mora and Eskimo Turbo augers.I'll see what I can do about getting a couple in for next year.I've always been fond of Nils Master lures and stock cranks and their jigging raps. They've put out top quality products since the late 60's. I actually caught my first ever bass on a Nils Master Destroyer when I was 8 years old...............Mark


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I don't think the flathead would fit through a 12" hole. I just about crapped my pants When I saw that fih surface.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Back in 1978 we had an unusually cold Winter and my buddy and I would fish at night for Crappies at Mogadore. The ice was 21 inches thick and at that time all I had was a spoon type auger. By the time I finished drilling two holes for us I was soaked with sweat. Luckily we were fishing in my shanty.
As I was drilling I saw another fisherman using a Mora and saw how fast and easy it went through compared to the spoon. I immediately bought a seven inch Mora. Great move !

The largest fish ever taken from one of my 7 inch holes was a 32 pound Muskie another guy caught out of one of the holes I drilled on Lake Milton back before they drained the lake. 

A couple years ago I bought a Nils Master 8 incher and it is great when drilling through thick ice. I use the Mora up to about ten inch ice then switch to the Nils.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks for the input McMish and walleyehunter.

Whaler: Is the 8" Nils easier to drill w/ than the 7" Mora? Why not use it all the time?


----------



## Ohio Banker (Dec 24, 2008)

I love my 5 inch strike master.


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

This is what I do if I am fishing on the lake.(Just in case I get a nice eye) This is from a 6" mora. If you want to spud the middle out, it will take less work.










A closer look!










_Sorry the pic is so big. I dont know how to make it smaller_


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I have a 7 inch laser and love it


----------

